# TVReplay Theatre to be



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

This is the equipment I have:

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE3000 (DIY Anamorphic lens in the future)
Screen: Nothing yet (I want to build my own)
Speakers: 2 Klipsch RF-63, 1 RC-64, 2 RS 52
Sub: 2 Klipsch RW-10d (Definitely want to upgrade in the future)
Receiver: None (Looking to get Denon 4308)
BluRay: None (Want the new Oppo)


----------

